# Don Cherry Supports the troops!    - MERGED THREAD



## MAJOR_Baker (10 Feb 2004)

So what is the deal with my BUDDY Don Cherry?  I heard someone was angry with his opinion about Hockey?  The CBC is going to censor his television program, is that true?

[moderator note:  I couldn‘t stand it any more - nothing censored - just a "spelling" correction]


----------



## sinblox (10 Feb 2004)

I thought it was Don Cherry?


----------



## Pikache (10 Feb 2004)

Don Cherry‘s on a 7 second delay for his little program during Hockey Night in Canada for some silly comments he made.

He‘s like an icon though.


----------



## girlfiredup (10 Feb 2004)

How can anyone get upset at anything Don Cherry says?  Consider the source.  He‘s purely entertainment in my opinion.  Don Cherry, otherwise known as the tunnel of wind.


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (10 Feb 2004)

If he (S_Baker) is going to post something in Canadiana he‘d better do some research. A professional soldier or not. How hard is it to look up Google or Yahoo or MSN?

By the way I e-mailed CBC and told them that after 25 years of being a CBC television and CBC1 radio listener I will cease doing so and advise others to do the same. Grapes may be a bit of a wind bag and spout off foolishness but this is not about getting some hypersensitive french language commisionner all peeved. This is some pretty blatant censorship. And with crappy programing like Survivor, My fat fiancee, Blind Date, Real TV etc Coaches Corner is quite tame. I mean who really thinks that wearing visors is whimpy? Don probably said the same thing in the 79 about helmets. Now everyone wears them. Is keeping your eyesight safe a bad thing? No one is really going to buy into what he said and he knows this. Don supports ( and perhaps rightly so) Canadian players in our national sport very strongly. It‘s too bad that this spineless guy Redekopp could not deal with it anyother way. Why not just gun tape his gob shut?


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (10 Feb 2004)

I love the guy, tough to the point and tells how it is.


----------



## Spr.Earl (18 Feb 2004)

It‘s all a load of crap!!

I saw no anti P.C. comment‘s, what he stated is fact.
European and French Canadian player‘s do wear face shield‘s as we all know and that‘s why we have the high incident‘s of high sticking that every one‘s bitching about now.

We should ask Jean Belivuae and some of the other old timer‘s what they think.


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (18 Feb 2004)

Sorry Spr Earl,

I gotta call corn on that last post. The worst offenders for high sticking, Brashear, Orszagh don‘t wear visors. Neither do McSorley, Tkachcuk Hossa to name a few more.  High sticking happened long before visors and maybe even helmets. Sure it‘s worse now. But that is because there are so many more players out there instead of the number there was 20 yrs ago.


----------



## Fly_Boy (18 Feb 2004)

Grapes comment was BS because we all know that French Canadians are the best hockey players in the world. I haven‘t seen one wearing a visor for a while. And who cares anyway it‘s a visor, are you not a man because you have a shield of plastic in front of your face I mean come on. I respect Don Cherry and all but this comment wa a little out of line but all Canadians know by now that Cherry is pure entertainment, he‘s paid to mix it up and piss people off


----------



## tree hugger (19 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Fly_Boy:
> [qb] Grapes comment was BS because we all know that French Canadians are the best hockey players in the world. [/qb]


I don‘t believe Grapes even made a comment on the skill of french canadians as hockey players....I thought he was talking about visors...I don‘t think he was making a correlation between visors and skill...


----------



## gate_guard (24 Feb 2004)

I think Don Fairy should shut his hole. He should have called it quits after Rockem Sockem 4, what‘s he at now? 12? Sure he‘s good for Canadiana but someone put a leash on him and only bring him out for parades. We‘ve got enough retards with opinions (myself included at times) without some dork wearing our flag as a tie spouting off nonsense on national tv. Coach‘s Corner is becoming so old in content it‘s like watching reruns of the Beachcombers. On the bright side, at least Cherry didn‘t pull a Janet and show his nipple. Ron Maclean would never recover from that sight.


----------



## dave_conolly (27 Mar 2004)

I, being a Canuck fan am supposed to hate Cherry.  But I enjoy watching coaches corner because the guy is such a joke.  No offense to any French Canadians here but I think sometimes stuff said about them is blown out of purportion, definatly after watching a show about the laws in Quebec.  I watched something in Law class that showed that it was a offence to have english on a sign that was bigger than i think 1/4 of the french part of the sign.  Eatons had to change their name to Eaton in french.  I know if western provinces did this they would be ridiculed.

Sorry about any spelling mistakes I am really tired.


----------



## casing (8 Apr 2004)

Don Cherry is tops in my books.  Sure he can be offensive, bit if you actually listen to what he has to say you‘ll see that he has several issues that he puts above all else on his plate.  They are
safety and well-being for all hockey players, especially kids
the welfare of the game of hockey, especially in Canada, but not strictly so
the promotion of Canada and Canadians to the rest of the world
I think Don Cherry is a bright spot in Canadian television.  Obviously other people do to.  Just look at all the Cherry-knockoffs every sports station and even non-sport station has!  There‘s only one original, though!

By the way, I don‘t have the reference right now, but didn‘t some bright mind quickly count up the visor ratio for Francophone and European players to others and actually find that Cherry was right and these players did actually have a greater tendency to wear visors?


----------



## condor888000 (8 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by gate_guard:
> [qb] I think Don Fairy should shut his hole. He should have called it quits after Rockem Sockem 4, what‘s he at now? 12? [/qb]


12? 15 was 2002-2003!

Anyway he‘s just a big nut who likes to hear himself talk. No need to censor him. 
Oh, and the best hockey players are from the prairies, not Quebec! They have the best goalies!


----------



## bossi (30 Apr 2004)

The CBC is pucked in the head.
Instead of terminating Cherry, they should terminate the puckheads who are considering giving him the boot (oh, wait - apparently these jerks are already scheduled to receive the heave, ho ... hmmm ... methinks the CBC needs to hear from some REAL Canadians ...)



> "... Cherry fans can visit cbc.ca and click on ‘contact us‘ to voice their opinion, or phone the CBC at * 416-205-3311. *
> "


(P.S. for the benefit of the Nintendo generation - once upon a time in typing class, a typing drill was: "now is the time for all good men to come to the aid of the party" - but, I digress ...)



> Grapes wrath limited
> By Chris Doucette, Toronto Sun
> 
> 
> ...


CBC doesn‘t have a clue

LOVE HIM OR HATE HIM, CANADIANS TUNE IN TO WATCH DON CHERRY, AND BILL BRIOUX SAYS OUR NATIONAL NETWORK WOULD BE NUTS TO DROP HIM

By BILL BRIOUX




CBC ICING Don Cherry is like NBC telling Donald Trump, "You‘re fired!" A front-page newspaper report yesterday suggested that, after 23 years, CBC would not renew Cherry‘s contract after it expires at the end of this season. 

CBC spokesman Ruth Ellen Soles side-stepped the issue yesterday by telling The Sun that the network has no plans to negotiate contracts with any CBC personalities until after the hockey playoffs are over. 

Cherry is the star of the only hit CBC has: Hockey Night In Canada. Sure, people tune in to see the game, but would anyone watch The Apprentice if The Donald was dumped? 

While ratings for hockey have slipped, HNIC still averages 1.286 million viewers per week, skyrocketing toward 4 million during the Leafs playoff run. Aside from Canadian Idol, it is the only Canadian-produced show among our nation‘s Top 20 and the only CBC show to average more than a million viewers. 

RANTINGS RILED 

There have been rumblings for weeks that Cherry‘s 70-year-old neck is about to be chopped clean off his crazy high collars. His politically incorrect rantings about Europeans apparently never sat well with the guys named Rabinovitch and Redekopp who run the public broadcaster. 

They‘re both leaving at the end of the year, so why not get rid of the only right winger in the entire organization and let some other government-appointed boob clean up the mess? 

A lot of Canadians -- and not just "new" Canadians -- wince at some of Cherry‘s more politically incorrect views. Others, like my dad, a WWII vet and the most tolerant man I‘ve ever met, never misses Coach‘s Corner and can‘t get enough of Grapes. 

But love him or hate him, we watch him. He is one of the few TV icons we have left. And for CBC to not renew his contract because he might say something offensive is like American Idol telling Simon Cowell to quit picking on those kids. 

People tune in to Cherry to hear him say something outrageous. The fact that CBC slapped a seven-second delay on Coach‘s Corner earlier this season -- after Grapes popped off about French Canadians, visors and valour -- revealed the network for what it is: A left-leaning laughingstock. 

At his worst, Cherry is our Triumph The Insult Comedy Dog. He says out loud what a lot of people think. His Kingston-good, Russia-bad shtick gets old quick, but when he leans into the camera and tells the kids at home to keep their head up and fire it around the glass, a lot of couch-coaches nod. 

If the CBC brass thought Canada went nuts when they tried to axe Cherry‘s straight man Ron MacLean last year, look out. A nation of true-Blue pitbulls are ready to rise up and bite the Corp. in the cojones. 

Canning Grapes would be just another example of an aloof and arrogant organization out of touch with what viewers want or think. 

Ask a CBC executive about nosediving ratings and he‘ll haul out binders of bull---- showing that Canadians are "satisfied" or "more than satisfied" with the performance of the network. 

That‘s fine. Rationalize away market share, ignore the realities of broadcasting in the 21st century. But if CBC wants to run the network with no regard for ratings or fan favourites, it should forfeit its cushy $800-million annual tax haul. 

If you‘re going to throw away the most popular asset you have, do it on your own dime. 



> Style suits dapper Don well
> By CHRIS DOUCETTE, TORONTO SUN
> 
> 
> ...


* Cherry‘s time at the Corner may be over
Grapes doesn‘t expect to hear from CBC about renewal *

By BILL BRIOUX AND JOE WARMINGTON, TORONTO SUN


COULD IT be true that the coach with the collars and his dog Blue might just be through? Enjoy the next few weeks, folks, because it might very well be the last for Don Cherry and Coach‘s Corner on Hockey Night In Canada. "I have had a good ride," the outspoken coach told The Sun last night. 

Cherry wasn‘t denying the possibility his 23-year run on Saturday nights might very well be winding down? "It doesn‘t look so good," Grapes said before heading to the Hershey Centre to watch his beloved IceDogs OHL playoff game. "If it happens, it happens. I am not going to worry about it." 

‘A TOUGH YEAR‘ 

Cherry confirmed for The Sun that the CBC has not offered him a contract to return next season. "They haven‘t talked to me," he said. "I haven‘t heard from them and I don‘t expect to hear from them." 

The CBC has not commented on his status. 

The 2003/2004 hockey season has been extremely difficult for Cherry: "It‘s been a tough year." 

His popular post-first period segment was slapped with a seven-second delay after his comments about French Canadian hockey players landed him in hot water. A stern rebuke from CBC executive vice-president Harold Redekopp, and an investigation by Canada‘s language police clearly stung the 70-year-old TV icon. 

While Cherry acknowledged there is a very real chance his long association with the network‘s best-watched show could be nearing an end, he insisted he is focused on the playoffs. "I‘m having fun with [HNIC host Ron] MacLean and I can hardly wait to get down there. I just show up and do Coach‘s Corner." 

NEGATIVITY 

Told that his departure from CBC would be like NBC telling Donald Trump, "You‘re fired," Cherry shot back, "Yeah, I wish I had his hair." 

But on a more serious note, he said he‘s a little tired of reading so much negativity by "political reporters" about himself in the press. "It seems every time there is anything bad in the world, it‘s me," he said. "But I guess if you are going to give it out, you have to take it." 

Cherry said he hadn‘t heard that 74% of respondents in a TV poll wanted him to stay but said he appreciates the support. 

And, he said, there is still a possibility things will get done between he and the CBC. 

"I remember one time it didn‘t get settled until one week into the season." 



> Cherry leaving? Say it isn‘t so ...
> 
> 
> By JOE WARMINGTON
> ...


----------



## condor888000 (30 Apr 2004)

Not Cherry! He may be an iddiot, but he‘s our idiot!


----------



## K. Ash (30 Apr 2004)

I heard this in a movie, forget which one....but anyway in Cherry‘s defense: fuk em if they can‘t take a joke.

  :evil:    :fifty:


----------



## Dan Gerous (1 May 2004)

whoa, that would explain why he wasn‘t on hockey night in canada tonight.  it really sucks when people become obsessed with political correctness.  lets hope people make as much fuss over him as they did with Ron.  they just aren‘t the same without each other.  like batman and robin, or starsky and hutch.


----------



## bossi (7 Jun 2004)

Just thought I'd remind y'all:  Tonight might be Grapes last appearance on HNIC.
(jeez, Louise ... I still can't find that smiley face with the thumbs up ...)


----------



## Spr.Earl (7 Jun 2004)

Monday, Jun 07, 2004     Email this to a friend 
 print this page 

Cherry dismisses swan song talk, plans return to "Coach's Corner" 


TAMPA, Fla. (CP) - If Don Cherry has his way, he'll be back for at least another season of "Coach's Corner." 
Whether the CBC wants him to return is another question altogether. The network has said it won't begin to discuss contracts for next season until the NHL playoffs are complete - at the earliest. "I'm going to tell you I'm going to be back," Cherry said Monday before Game 7 of the Stanley Cup final in Tampa. "I haven't talked to anybody and nobody's talked to me, which is not too good. 

"But how could they get rid of me? I mean really, how could they get rid of the No. 1 guy that's watched in Canada? They made me a star, wouldn't it be stupid to get rid of your star at the height of his popularity?" 

Cherry ruffled some feathers with CBC management this year with his controversial rants. His contract expires this week and there has been speculation that the public broadcaster will not bring him back. 


 The 70-year-old commentator has become a Canadian hockey icon during his 23-year run at the CBC. But Cherry feels he has plenty of options if he doesn't return. 

"I try not to think ahead about what would happen. You never know where you can go. I love radio, that's the big thing," Cherry said. 

   
"I don't know, I might go back and do my first love which was colour (commentary). But I don't look that far ahead. It's been a tough grind for two months here, I'm going to go to my island and relax for a little bit." 

Cherry is reportedly paid $500,000 to $700,000 a year for the popular Hockey Night in Canada segment with Ron MacLean. 

There's little middle ground with Cherry, known for his unique fashion sense and biting commentary. He's often criticized for his anti-European rants and politically incorrect statements, but many feel his tell-it- like-it-is style is a breath of fresh air. 

Cherry thought this year's final might go the distance. While he prefers the Flames' lunch-bucket style of physical, crash-and-bang hockey, he was impressed Tampa forced a deciding seventh game. 

"There's 19 Canadians on that (Lightning) team," he laughed. "Would you like to be coming out in overtime (in Game 6) for the whole deal? They came out smoking and it was no surprise." 

While Monday night could mark Cherry's final appearance on Coach's Corner, his approach to the show won't change. 

"Just be great as usual," he said with a chuckle. 


© The Canadian Press, 2004 


http://www.mytelus.com/sports/article.do?pageID=sports_home&articleID=1632877


----------



## Gryphon (30 Oct 2004)

Don Cherry only talks to hear his own voice.. he's nothing but a wind bag.. and he's learnt from all the other major networks.. you say something that is un-PC, you get more ratings... that's all that it is.. he's a moron that should not be taken seriously..

But then again.. had the comment been directed towards americans and not french quebecers then what? (Oh, and S_Baker... no offense meant) Most probably the Canadian majority would have laughed, while the american public (who even get to see Coaches Corner) would have been outraged....

meh.. just my $0.02


----------



## THEARMYGUY (5 Nov 2004)

Don Chery is:

Canadian
A lover of the game of hockey
A TV host and personality
A man
Former hockey player and coach

The people who tune to his show are expecting to hear something that is loud, perhaps crude and pro Canadian.  I was not surprised by his comment about the % of  Europeans and French Canadian players wearing visors.  After some research by the local news papers, his claim was found to be true.  There ARE a larger percentage of French Canadians and Europeans in the NHL who DO wear visors.  I will look for the numbers and post them when I find them.  If it turns out I'm wrong and I'm just hallucinating, then I will admit it and not say another word about it.

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (5 Nov 2004)

Love him or hate him, be sure to vote for him for "Greatest Canadian" (just to tick-off the CBC): http://www.cbc.ca/greatest/

http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/OtherSports/2004/11/05/701892.html
Cherry victory a bomb for CBC?
By ROB BRODIE -- Ottawa Sun

A few quirky items that grabbed the attention of this viewer in the television week that was:

- So Don Cherry is among the frontrunners in CBC's much-ballyhooed series, The Greatest Canadian? While the fact the bombastic one rates among the 10 finalists -- as determined by a network audience poll -- is open to great debate, it's much more fun to consider what might transpire before this process is done.

More to the point ... what happens if Cherry wins?

How, then, can the tall foreheads at the CBC who'd like to send the Coach's Corner star and his loud suits packing ever get their wish?

Talk about a nightmare waiting to happen.

I can see the headlines now: "CBC axes Greatest Canadian."

Let's see the public relations spin doctors work their way out of that one.


----------



## THEARMYGUY (7 Nov 2004)

OK so I took a look around the web and found this article on a Detroit site.  I have provided the link.  After all the data was compiled, Don Cherry is RIGHT.  "French Guys" and Europeans do wear a larger % of visors than other players.  Heres the link:

http://gregdooley.com/archive04/0210Visors.html

Cheers!! 

The Army Guy


----------



## Gryphon (11 Nov 2004)

so because he got one fact right, that makes him the Greatest Canadian?  :

Just what is so great about him anyways? Ok, so he's


			
				The Army Guy said:
			
		

> Canadian
> A lover of the game of hockey
> A TV host and personality
> A man
> Former hockey player and coach



I'm a Canadian, I love the Game of Hockey, i'm a man... sure i may not be a TV host/personality or a former hockey player, nor a coach, but i just don't get the hype around him


----------



## Michael Dorosh (21 Jun 2006)

I got an email from a woman thinking www.canadiansoldiers.com might be the place to turn to, but I don't have a clue. Complete text is as follows and is self explanatory. Where can I direct her?
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My husband and I would like to buy some caps that don cherry was wearing and promoting on the hockey playoffs


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (21 Jun 2006)

I believe that CBC would be the right people to talk to. I remember Don Cherry saying something about hats available through the CBC.

Hope that helps


----------



## Docherty (21 Jun 2006)

Edited for being wrong.


----------



## Rubes (21 Jun 2006)

Don Cherry said he got his hat from www.cfpsa.com/canex on one of his Coach's Corners.  Try there, they might have something.

EDIT:  https://www.cfpsa.com/en/canex/wyn/generalPublic/shoplist_e.asp?uid=586926&location=&dept=6  Here is the merchandise page.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (21 Jun 2006)

That's it, Rubes. Many thanks.


----------



## probum non poenitet (21 Jun 2006)

Hats off to Don Cherry. He plugged the hats hard during Game 6 and 7 of the Finals.

He is the freakin' man, always sticking up for the CF.


----------



## ImMe (21 Jun 2006)

THe hats that have the yellow ribbon on them? They can be ordered from 

https://www.cfpsa.com/en/canex/wyn/generalPublic/shoplist_e.asp?uid=507021&location=&dept=6


----------



## C/10 (22 Jun 2006)

probum non poenitet said:
			
		

> Hats off to Don Cherry. He plugged the hats hard during Game 6 and 7 of the Finals.
> 
> He is the freakin' man, always sticking up for the CF.



+1 Grapes for Prime Minister


----------



## Pte_Martin (7 Nov 2006)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20061107/don_cherry_061107/20061107?hub=TopStories

Bloc Quebecois MPs booed loudly in the House of Commons Tuesday, but their criticism wasn't directed at any new Conservative bill -- they were reacting to hockey analyst Don Cherry. 


While several MPs cheered when Speaker Peter Milliken introduced Cherry, a few French Canadian MPs gave him a less-than-welcome reception. 


Cherry has sparked anger in the past by suggesting French Canadian hockey players are less tough than others. Two years ago, he said they were the only ones who needed protective visors, along with some European players. 


Outside the House of Commons, Cherry denied he was biased against French Canadians. 


"Who's anti-French? I know a lot of good French guys I like," Cherry told reporters. 


He also said he felt at home in the House "with all that yelling and hollering," because it reminded him of his own television appearances. 


After the Bloc MPs booed, some Liberal MPs - including Montreal MP Jean Lapierre - said Milliken should not have recognized Cherry's presence, citing his controversial opinions. 


But Prime Minister Stephen Harper, a self-proclaimed amateur hockey historian, welcomed Cherry. The two were later photographed together in Harper's office. 


*Cherry later said he was a firm supporter of Harper. 


"I give a thumbs up to Stephen Harper for sure. He supports the troops and I support the troops," said Cherry.*


We have a another supporter of Mr. Harper! Don always does good coaches corners were he supports us.


----------



## beach_bum (7 Nov 2006)

I love Don Cherry!!!!!!   ;D  Loved him since I was a little kid.


----------



## 241 (8 Nov 2006)

For give me if I am stepping out of line here but isn't this new thread now just 3 totally different subjects, something from 2004 about him perhaps speaking when he shouldn't have, one from June 06 about Don Cherry hats, and now one about some Quebec MPs that can't keep there personal feelings personal when they are in a professional environment....If there is a reason that the powers that be on this site may know about that I don't then excuse me for sticking my foot in my mouth...Just seemed that a new thread got merged into two dead threads...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Nov 2006)

Yup, all hail the Don Cherry Superthread!!!!


Makes it easier to keep track.....


----------



## Petard (8 Nov 2006)

Good ole Grapes
He had the Gunner's back when the city of Kingston collectively turned their back on the military and refused 2 RCHA freedom of the city. I remember Don (Kingston's his hometown IIRC) taking them to task over that one.
Love or hate him ya gotta admire the way the guy'll stand up for what he believes and not back down.


----------



## Trinity (8 Nov 2006)

Petard said:
			
		

> Love or hate him ya gotta admire the way the guy'll stand up for what he believes and not back down.



He's Anglican.. how can you hate him?!


----------



## p_imbeault (8 Nov 2006)

He should run for PM


----------



## Amos (8 Nov 2006)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> He should run for PM


  EXACTLY!  He'd get my vote in a heartbeat!  I love him too! :-*    But, could he moonlight on HNIC?!  :argument:


----------



## warspite (8 Nov 2006)

Don Cherry is one of a kind. ;D


----------



## Trinity (9 Nov 2006)

Amos said:
			
		

> EXACTLY!  He'd get my vote in a heartbeat!  I love him too! :-*    But, could he moonlight on HNIC?!



Hrm.. can you imagine our immigration policy under Cherry?


----------



## p_imbeault (9 Nov 2006)

Thats the thing there wouldn't be one  ;D


----------



## 241 (9 Nov 2006)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> Thats the thing there wouldn't be one  ;D



I don't know....I could see a mass increase in European Hockey stars if Don was in office.... ;D


----------



## 54/102 CEF (12 Aug 2007)

True Canadian Content! 

http://archives.cbc.ca/IDCC-1-74-1459-9683/sports/don_cherry/


----------



## forcerecon85 (24 Nov 2007)

I was watching Hockey Night in Canada and Don Cherry was wearing an Arid CADPAT suit. Anyone have any idea where you could get one? I loved it!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Nov 2007)

I will hazard to guess that it was a custom job.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (24 Nov 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> I will hazard to guess that it was a custom job.



Love it...I was just watching it too. Definately a custom tailor job...loved his support the troops button and his RMC scarf. His tribute to the young fella who drowned in a well was pretty awesome too....Don's a little rough around the edges but his heart is in the right place.


----------



## wannabe SF member (25 Nov 2007)

Anybody has a video or a pic?


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (25 Nov 2007)

Chawki Bensalem said:
			
		

> Anybody has a video or a pic?



http://www.cbc.ca/sports/hockey/hnic/coachscorner/2007/11/defensive_turnovers_are_killin.html

The jacket was given to him by General Hillier.


----------



## AmphibousAssult (26 Nov 2007)

In the dictionary under Canadian: See Don Cherry.


----------



## 3VP Highlander (26 Nov 2007)

He is an excellent support of the military.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (29 Nov 2007)

Why he hasn't been given the Order of Canada I don't know. If anyone deserved it, Don Cherry does.


----------



## jimb (29 Nov 2007)

Why hasn't Don Cherry been given the Order of  Canada? 

Simple, he's not a Liberal, he's not a Leftie , and he IS outspokenly a supporter of US, not THEM. 

With the attitude of the "chattering classes " who control such awards, he'll NEVER get it. And , if he was asked, about it, I bet he wouldn't hesitate to laugh at the idea. 

 BUT in the hearts of the "real Canadians " he is the best.

Jim B. Toronto.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (30 Nov 2007)

jimb said:
			
		

> Why hasn't Don Cherry been given the Order of  Canada?
> 
> Simple, he's not a Liberal, he's not a Leftie , and he IS outspokenly a supporter of US, not THEM.
> .....
> Jim B. Toronto.



You've hit on the nose. Plus, he's an outspoken supporter of our troops and their mission in Afghanistan.


----------



## dangerboy (16 Sep 2009)

From the Colonel of the Regiment:


BACKGROUND:  Members of our Regiment are grouped into four categories: serving members; retired members; titular members; and honorary members.  An honorary member is defined in Paragraph 5, Article 120, Chapter 1 of the Regimental Manual, as follows: Honorary Patricia.  From time to time, certain citizens who have displayed long-standing and unsolicited support of the Regiment may be honoured by receiving invitations to become life members of the Regiment.  These members shall be referred to as Honorary Patricias.  This honour will be bestowed only in exceptional circumstances and after the recommendation of the Regimental Executive Committee, the concurrence of the Regimental Guard and the approval of the Colonel of the Regiment in consultation with the Colonel in Chief.  A record of honorary members will be maintained in the Regimental Manual, Annex D to Chapter 1.

GENERAL:  On behalf of the Colonel of the Regiment, Brigadier General (Ret'd) Gollner, it is my distinct pleasure to announce Mr. Don Cherry's appointment as an Honorary Patricia.  Formal public broadcast of this appointment will be made at a later date to be confirmed.  I politely request that you disseminate the following message from the Colonel of the Regiment to your respective Patricias: 

APPOINTMENT OF MR. DON CHERRY AS AN HONORARY PATRICIA:

Our soldiers have often said that Don Cherry should be a Patricia.  They admire and respect Don Cherry’s unabashed pride of being a Canadian, his unstinting public support of the Canadian Forces, especially since the beginning of the Afghan campaign, and his recognition of the families of Canadian Forces members.  They like his unmatched hockey knowledge too.  They feel that Don Cherry shares many common values with us and as such is worthy of being a Patricia. 

Earlier this year acting on our soldier’s behalf I asked our Regiment’s Commanding Officers to discreetly poll their units to see if the proposal to make Don Cherry an Honorary Patricia was widely held.  Additionally, senior members of the Regiment and our Association advice were sought.  Across the family the results were clear; make Don Cherry an Honorary Patricia.  I asked Don and he agreed to join our Regimental family.  We are all pleased and proud of having him as a member of our Regimental family and look forward to welcoming him into our family. 


J.E.L. Gollner
Brigadier General (Ret'd)
Colonel of the Regiment


----------



## dapaterson (16 Sep 2009)

Well, he does dress in an outlandish manner, unconstrained by what the book says...


----------



## oldmtler (17 Sep 2009)

Considering how well he disseminates his message, should he have been made an Honorary Member of the C & E Branch?


----------



## ltmaverick25 (17 Sep 2009)

Im not a patricia, but I think this was an excellent choice.  Now we just need to make William Shatner an honorary Captain!


----------



## KingKikapu (17 Sep 2009)

Too Xenaphobic for my blood.


----------



## helpup (17 Sep 2009)

I like recognition like that,  For example wasnt Rick Mercer made a honorary Col of some branch?

Hat's off to the P's good choice


----------



## Occam (17 Sep 2009)

KingKikapu said:
			
		

> Too Xenaphobic for my blood.



Fear the Warrior Princess...







 ;D



			
				helpup said:
			
		

> I like recognition like that,  For example wasnt Rick Mercer made a honorary Col of some branch?



Close.  He is Honorary Colonel of 423 Maritime Helicopter Squadron at Shearwater.


----------



## Gronk (17 Sep 2009)

An excelent choice in my opinion. Welcome to the Regiment Grapes.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Sep 2009)

helpup said:
			
		

> I like recognition like that,  For example wasnt Rick Mercer made a honorary Col of some branch?
> 
> Hat's off to the P's good choice



He was made Honorary Colonel (or was it Lt. Col?) of one on the Maritime Helicpoter Squadrons.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Sep 2009)

Good on the PPCLI for recognizing such an enthusiastic booster of Canada's military!


----------



## Arsenal (17 Sep 2009)

Red Devils call shotty on Grapes. HUA


----------



## tango22a (17 Sep 2009)

He may not turn everybodies' crank, but you have to admit he tells it like it is and lets the chips fall where they may!

tango22a


----------



## helpup (17 Sep 2009)

tango22a said:
			
		

> He may not turn everybodies' crank, but you have to admit he tells it like it is and lets the chips fall where they may!
> 
> tango22a




You have that right, I could say the same thing about most of the most competant people I have worked for or with.  I may not have always agreed with them. But I respected thier convictions and abilities.


----------



## mariomike (17 Sep 2009)

I used to see Don at the new Lyndhurst Hospital. They specialize in the care of spinal cord injuries since 1945. He seemed very sincere and always shook our hands. As far as I know, he did it for free, and I do not recall ever seeing any media. The patients were almost all young guys and really enjoyed his visits.


----------



## Newt (17 Sep 2009)

helpup said:
			
		

> I like recognition like that,  For example wasnt Rick Mercer made a honorary Col of some branch?
> 
> Hat's off to the P's good choice



I'd love to see the Powers That Be make Mike Holmes an honourary Sapper.


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Sep 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Well, he does dress in an outlandish manner, unconstrained by what the book says...


:rofl:

In all seriousness, well done PPCLI!  I could not think of a more deserving citizen to made honourary member of one of Canada's finest regiments!


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Sep 2009)

.... according to the _Kingston Whig-Standard_:


> "It's an honour. I said yes, for sure," said the Kingston native and host of Hockey Night in Canada's Coach's Corner. "This ranks as No. 1. You don't get a better honour, especially when it comes from the troops.  "That made me feel even better about it. Those are the guys in the trenches, those are the guys who really count."


----------



## Strike (18 Sep 2009)

And then there's this is the same article...

(Can't work the quote function so bear with me)

Cherry's selection as an honorary Patricia drew praise on military website forums. 

"Good on the PPCLI for recognizing such an enthusiastic booster of Canada's military," said one posting. "An excellent choice in my opinion. Welcome to the regiment, Grapes," said another.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 May 2010)

http://www.torontosun.com/sports/hockey/2010/05/08/13877006.html

Troops stitch camo jersey for Cherry
By Tara Brautigam, THE CANADIAN PRESS

Last Updated: May 8, 2010 12:14pm

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan — Don Cherry doesn’t know it yet, but his well-known support for the Canadian Forces over the years has earned him a rare souvenir: a custom-made hockey jersey worn on the dusty battlefields of southern Afghanistan.

Capt. Steven Defer was as far from an ice rink as one can get when he decided to have a military fatigue-style jersey designed to express the army’s gratitude to a select few Canadians.

Last fall, while at a forward operating base in Sperwan Ghar west of Kandahar city, the padre was wrestling with ways to lift the spirits of battle-weary soldiers while recognizing the support the military receives back home.
“What I wanted to do was to come up with an idea that got our soldiers to think about our nation before they came home,” Defer said.

He was in a colleague’s room that was adorned with hockey jerseys, “kind of like pretty much every other den that any (hockey) fan has,” when he came up with the idea.
From across the growing expanse of Kandahar Airfield, Defer collected discarded scraps of camouflage netting — formerly used to cover windows, buildings and tents — and stuffed them into a garbage bag.

He hauled the bag to Neil Wall and Tommy Burke, two Canadian corporals who are as proficient with a needle and thread as they are with a C7 service rifle.

From Defer’s heap of fabric they created four beige and brown hockey jerseys, each with a maple leaf stitched on the chest. They mimic the fatigues Canadian Forces personnel wear in the desert terrain of Afghanistan.
For a five-week period from February to March, the jerseys were worn by soldiers in every company, squadron, battery, platoon and section within the Task Force 3-09 Battle Group’s area of operations in Kandahar province.

“They put them on in a way that met the needs of the chain of command and they draped them over their trucks as flags, stuff like that,” Defer said. One group even wore them while clearing a route of improvised explosive devices, he added.
“In a sense, these jerseys are our game jerseys.”

Defer canvassed members of the battle group to determine who should get a jersey. One name was unanimous.
“You couldn’t go to a section in this battle group and not have Don Cherry’s name mentioned,” Defer said.
Mixed-martial arts superstar Georges St-Pierre was also chosen because many soldiers admired his raw athletic ability, he said.
Apparently, his rugged build didn’t hurt either.

“Whenever you mention his name, it seems the ladies in the battle group, or many of them at least, seemed to have an affinity for that,” Defer said.
New Brunswick country musician Julian Austin, who has performed for troops stationed in Afghanistan, will also get a jersey. The remaining one will go to the Museum of the Regiments in Calgary.

The jerseys have been signed by high-ranking soldiers in the battle group. Defer said he has yet to notify Cherry, St-Pierre and Austin of their new keepsakes.

“I hope ... they appreciate how much the soldiers of this battle group wanted them to have these.”


----------



## cn (8 May 2010)

Bruce, I was just about to post this same article (but from a different source) when I found the super thread.. 

From 680News Toronto:  http://www.680news.com/news/national/article/52765--jersey-boys-troops-to-honour-don-cherry-others-with-custom-camo-sweaters


----------



## ballz (8 May 2010)

I love GSP, he's my favorite fighter (along with Fedor) and one of my favorite Canadian icons.... but I've never heard of him being a "support our troops" advocate?

Glad to see Grapes get one for sure. He'll love it and I expect to hear about this on Coach's Corner tonight for sure.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Dec 2010)

Tonight on Coach's Corner, Don had a very nice mention, and the best Merry Christmas possible, to the wounded.


----------



## Sapplicant (18 Dec 2010)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Tonight on Coach's Corner, Don had a very nice mention, and the best Merry Christmas possible, to the wounded.



He certainly did. My second favourite part of tonight's CC was where he denounced taking the Lord's name in vain, tore apart consumerism, and told us to remember what Christmas is supposed to be about; the birth of the Baby Jesus. God bless him. Wonder if anyone's gonna be writing angry letters about him trying to bring religion into hockey?   ;D


----------



## Nostix (18 Dec 2010)

If Grapes were a preacher, maybe I'd go to church more.


----------



## Fatalize (2 Jan 2011)

Cool footage of Don Cherrys trip to Afghanistan on Christmas from tonights coaches corner.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRabWPBdKpw#t=5m00s


----------



## Sapplicant (9 Jan 2011)

Just stumbled across the CBC.. tonight they're playing a movie about him. "Keep your head up kid" or something along those lines. Figured y'all might want to have a peek.


----------

